# Bilder verschmelzen - Übergang



## anesthesia (16. April 2003)

hallo, ich möchte mir einen banner erstellen. dieser banner soll 5 verschiedene bilder enthalten. die bilder bzw die übergänge möchte ich nun miteinander verschmelzen, damit "weiche" übergänge entstehen... 

habe photoshop 7

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## caesar (16. April 2003)

dann probiers doch mit imageready.

jedes bild auf eine eigene ebene - dann button wie im anhang (in imageready wechseln)

und animieren.

mit "hilfe" sollte das kein problem sein!

/caesar_


----------



## Tim C. (16. April 2003)

@caesar: Nette Ausführung, nur leider 100% am Thema vorbei. Von animieren war in der Frage nirgends die Rede. Der Gebrauch von ImageReady ist deshalb nichtig.

@anesthesia: Such mal genau mit dem Begriff 'verschmelzen' über die Boardsuche im Photoshopforum, da gibt es einige ausführliche Anleitungen.


----------



## caesar (16. April 2003)

also ich habs schon so verstanden, dass anesthesia einen banner erstellen möchte und von 1 bild aufs andere  (weich) blenden möchte.

da bitte ich um genaue formulierung deines anliegens, anesthesia!

/caesar_


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2003)

Also ich verstehe daraus aber auch eher, dass es ein Bild sein sol, in dem 5 kleine Bilder sind, die dann von einem zum anderen übergehen! Hm, womit arbeitet man da nochmal? Ebenenmasken ist glaube ich ein Schlagwort! Mal google fragen!


----------



## anesthesia (16. April 2003)

also: ich habe da fünf bilder (gitarre, bass, verstärker etc)

die habe ich einen banner schon mal eingefügt, also bild an bild. jetzt möchte ich aber, dass die bilderränder ineinander verschmelzen also ein flüssigen übergang bekommen.... so wie hier zb: 

http://www.sitepoint.com/graphics/complete.gif

ich hoffe jetzt ist alles klar!


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2003)

Also mit Google ging es bei dem Suchbegriff "Photoshop tutorials ebenenmaske" gaaaanz einfach!!!

zum Tutorial

Viel Spaß!


----------

